# Two Part Persons Seat Pan for WWII Columbia Military Bike



## Land O' Aches (Oct 23, 2012)

WTB: Seat pan for WWII Columbia Military bicycle. I've got the post, the mount and the frame, just need the two pieces that make up the leather covered butt contact point.






Photo swiped (with extreme integrity) from CrazyChevelleMan


----------



## 72 rover (Oct 23, 2012)

FYI, The seat you have pictures was put together and not original. I read that rebuild post and the owner used a Troxel seat pan and not Persons. Had to relocate the rear bolt holes. I'm also using the same style Troxel pan for my build.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Nov 13, 2012)

72 rover said:


> FYI, The seat you have pictures was put together and not original. I read that rebuild post and the owner used a Troxel seat pan and not Persons. Had to relocate the rear bolt holes. I'm also using the same style Troxel pan for my build.




That's a Troxel seat?

Lando


----------



## Stony (Nov 14, 2012)

Is anyone making the Persons tool pouches? If so, could you get me some contact information?

Thanks


----------



## Land O' Aches (Dec 7, 2012)

Stony said:


> Is anyone making the Persons tool pouches? If so, could you get me some contact information?
> 
> Thanks




Check over on G503, there was a guy making them...


----------



## bike (Dec 7, 2012)

*what is*



Land O' Aches said:


> Check over on G503, there was a guy making them...




G503? Would like a bag also


----------

